# Zeit messen



## deathlock (9. Okt 2006)

Hi Leute!

Gibt es im Java SDK eine Klasse mit der ich die Zeit messen kann?
Idealerweise mit einer start und stop Methode, woch ich dann nachher die Zeitrauslesen kann?
Wenn nicht, wie kann ich das sonst am einfachsten realisieren?

Vielen dank schonmal im Voraus.

LG,
deathlock.


----------



## The_S (9. Okt 2006)

Du kannst dir mal die Klasse Timer anschauen. Ansonsten über System.getTimeInMillis() (oder so ähnlich bin grad zu faul in dem API nachzuschauen) bekommst du die aktuelle Systemzeit seit 1.1.1970 in Millisekunden. Musst dann halt jeweils beim Starten und beim Enden in eine Variable speichern und dann voneinander abziehen.


----------



## deathlock (9. Okt 2006)

Cool. Danke, genau das hab ich gesucht.

LG,
deathlock.


----------

